# Το νήμα του δεκατρία



## drsiebenmal (Jun 22, 2012)

Ξαφνικά, κάτι ;) με παρακίνησε να ξεκινήσω το νήμα του δεκατρία. Φυσικά, ανακάλυψα γρήγορα το γιατί:

Από την εποχή που ανέβασα το πρώτο τέτοιου τύπου αριθμητικό νήμα, για τον αριθμό εφτά, έχουν περάσει ακριβώς *1027* ημέρες.

Ο αριθμός *7*, όπως και ο αριθμός *13* είναι _πρώτοι αριθμοί_ (που σημαίνει ότι δεν διαιρούνται από άλλους ακέραιους αριθμούς εκτός από τη μονάδα και τον εαυτό τους). Το εκπληκτικό είναι όμως ότι ο αριθμός *1027* περιέχει ακριβώς *79* φορές το *13* --και ο αριθμός *79* είναι (ίσως το μαντέψατε) επίσης πρώτος. Δεν είναι εντυπωσιακό;

*13​*
Ξεκινάω λοιπόν, όπως και στο πιο πάνω νήμα του εφτά που ανέφερα με τον γλωσσικό ορισμό από το ΛΚΝ και συμπληρώστε ό,τι θέλετε. Γλωσσικό, κοινωνικό, ιστορικό, μουσικό, αθλητικό, οτιδήποτε έχει σχέση με το δεκατρία.


*δεκατρείς -είς -ία* [δekatrís] αριθμτ. επίθ. απόλ. : *1.* που δηλώνει ένα σύνολο από δεκατρείς (13) μονάδες: _~άντρες. Δεκατρία παιδιά. Είναι δεκατριών χρονών. ~ χιλιάδες / εκατομμύρια. H ώρα είναι ~ και τριάντα._ || (αντί του τακτικού δέκατος τρίτος): _Σελίδα / κεφάλαιο δεκατρία. Γεννήθηκε στις ~ Iουλίου. (έκφρ.) Tρίτη* και~._* 2.* (ως ουσ.) _το δεκατρία_: *α.* ο αριθμός και το σύμβολό του: _Δέκα και τρία ίσον δεκατρία._ || (ως ένδειξη βαθμολογίας): _Πήρα δεκατρία. Aυτό το γραπτό παίρνει δεκατρία / είναι για δεκατρία. Tο δεκατρία είναι χαμηλός βαθμός._ *β.* καθετί που έχει ως διακριτικό τον αριθμό δεκατρία: _Παίρνω το δεκατρία_, λεωφορείο, τρόλεϊ κτλ. _Ο άρρωστος / ο πελάτης του δεκατρία_, που νοσηλεύεται / που μένει στο δωμάτιο δεκατρία. *γ.* _το δεκατρία_ ('13), αντί 1913: _Γεννήθηκε το δεκατρία._ || για τη χρονολογία άλλων αιώνων. *δ.* _στα / τα δεκατρία_, για ηλικία δεκατριών χρόνων: _Είναι / μπαίνει στα δεκατρία. Έκλεισε τα δεκατρία._


Χμ, τώρα που το σκέφτομαι, καλό είναι να ξεκινήσω προσθέτοντας κι εγώ κάτι μικρό και σίγουρα άγνωστο: 
Στη θρησκεία των _Κόπερος_ (που δεν είναι πολεμόχαρο βασίλειο στο Game of Thrones αλλά μια μικρή κοινότητα στη Βραζιλία), ο αριθμός 13 είναι κάτι σαν τον αριθμό του θεού αν όχι ο θεός ο ίδιος. Όλα τα μέλη της φυλής πρέπει να γνωρίζουν ότι ο αριθμός αυτός _μπορεί να σώσει την ανθρωπότητα_.


----------



## StellaP (Jun 22, 2012)

Εγώ ξέρω μόνο το Τρίτη και δεκατρείς και ελπίζω να μετράει.
Όμως βρήκα στο Γκουγκλ και την παρακάτω διαφήμιση που μου φάνηκε αστεία και πρωτότυπη:

Δημαρχία Δεκατρία
Τριακοστή Τρίτη 13, Ελληνικό
Τηλ. 210 9635416

Ώρες: Ανοιχτά Πέμ.-Δευτ. 20:00-02:00.
Μέση τιμή κατ' άτομο: 32 €

Κουζίνα: Ρωσική, ουκρανική, τσεχική
Κλασική ρωσική, ουκρανική και τσεχική κουζίνα με μπύρες της επιλογής σας. Ζωντανή jazz μουσική Πέμ.-Σάβ. & Δευτ.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 22, 2012)

Στο _Δημαρχία Δεκατρία_ νομίζω γυρίζονταν οι εστιατορικές σκηνές από τη _Ζωή της άλλης_.


----------



## nickel (Jun 23, 2012)

Δεκατρία (Thirteen) ήταν στη σειρά _House M.D._ (_Ιατρικές υποθέσεις_) το παρατσούκλι της Ολίβιας Γουάιλντ. Για τους θεατές ήταν το 14 το καλό.
Το 2001 ο Κλούνεϊ (στο ρόλο του Ντάνι Όσιαν) ξεκίνησε με συμμορία των 11, που το 2004 την έκανε συμμορία των 12 και το 2007 αξιώθηκε να έχει συμμορία των δεκατριών. Του άρεσε και σταμάτησε εκεί.
Εμείς έχουμε Τρίτη και 13 για γρουσούζικη μέρα (αποφράδα μέρα) επειδή Τρίτη ήταν η 29η Μαΐου 1453, που έπεσε η Πόλη. Οι Δυτικοί γιατί έχουν Παρασκευή και 13; Τι τους έπεσε τότε;
Η NASA δεν δίστασε να φτιάξει το Απόλλων 13 για να το στείλει στο φεγγάρι, αλλά, εκτός που το σκάφος δεν προσσεληνώθηκε, έφτυσαν αίμα να φέρουν το πλήρωμα σώο πίσω στη Γη.
Στον Μυστικό Δείπνο ήταν 13 οι συνδαιτυμόνες και δεν χρειάζεται να σας πω τι έγινε μετά.
Μια εποχή του έτους έχει 13 εβδομάδες και καθένα από τα 4 χρώματα της τράπουλας έχει 13 διαφορετικά φύλλα. Μία πλήρης τράπουλα έχει όσες εβδομάδες έχει ένα έτος. Είναι σύμπτωση αυτά;
Ξεκίνησα με τη διάθεση να σκεφτώ 13 διαφορετικά τριβιδάκια με το 13. Υπερεκτίμησα τις γνώσεις μου, προφανώς. Οπότε...
Μια εποχή του έτους έχει 13 εβδομάδες και καθένα από τα 4 χρώματα της τράπουλας έχει 13 διαφορετικά φύλλα. Μία πλήρης τράπουλα έχει όσες εβδομάδες έχει ένα έτος. Είναι σύμπτωση αυτά;
Στον Μυστικό Δείπνο ήταν 13 οι συνδαιτυμόνες και δεν χρειάζεται να σας πω τι έγινε μετά.
Η NASA δεν δίστασε να φτιάξει το Απόλλων 13 για να το στείλει στο φεγγάρι, αλλά, εκτός που το σκάφος δεν προσσεληνώθηκε, έφτυσαν αίμα να φέρουν το πλήρωμα σώο πίσω στη Γη.
Εμείς έχουμε Τρίτη και 13 για γρουσούζικη μέρα (αποφράδα μέρα) επειδή Τρίτη ήταν η 29η Μαΐου 1453, που έπεσε η Πόλη. Οι Δυτικοί γιατί έχουν Παρασκευή και 13; Τι τους έπεσε τότε;
Το 2001 ο Κλούνεϊ (στο ρόλο του Ντάνι Όσιαν) ξεκίνησε με συμμορία των 11, που το 2004 την έκανε συμμορία των 12 και το 2007 αξιώθηκε να έχει συμμορία των δεκατριών. Του άρεσε και σταμάτησε εκεί.
Δεκατρία (Thirteen) ήταν στη σειρά _House M.D._ (_Ιατρικές υποθέσεις_) το παρατσούκλι της Ολίβιας Γουάιλντ. Για τους θεατές ήταν το 14 το καλό.


----------



## SBE (Jun 23, 2012)

Αμάν ρε Νίκελ...
8. Σε ουρανοξύστες, ξενοδοχεία κλπ δεν υπάρχει 13ος όροφος ή δωμάτιο, όπως δεν υπάρχει διαμέρισμα 13 στην πολυκατοικία που μένω (λέγεται 12Α και για να τους μιλήσεις στο θυροτηλέφωνο πατάς 1 και 3 και κουδούνι). 
9. Ο 13ος μισθός, όπως λέγεται ενίοτε το δώρο, είναι άτυχος- είναι ο μισθός που εξανεμίζεται. 
10. Εμείς κακή θεωρούμε την Τρίτη 13, αλλά κάποιοι άλλοι κανονίζουν 13 προσευχές την Τρίτη
11. Η χρονιά με τα 13 φεγγάρια, είναι ταινία που ίσως πρέπει κάποια στιγμή να δω. Σαν ιπποτικό δράμα ακούγεται. Ξέρω ότι δεν είναι. 
12. εδώ αφήνω εγώ για την ώρα...


----------



## nickel (Jun 23, 2012)

Τα 13 φεγγάρια έπρεπε να τα θυμηθώ, αλλά σαν καλός ελεύθερος επαγγελματίας έχω ξεχάσει ότι υπάρχει 13ος μισθός (και μισθός γενικότερα).


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jun 23, 2012)

*Πάρτυ στον 13ο όροφο* λεγόταν ο δεύτερος δίσκος που έβγαλαν οι Τρύπες το '87 -όταν εγώ ήμουν 7 χρονών και τραγουδούσα αμέριμνη τα στρουμφάκια, αλλά του έδωσα και κατάλαβε στα 14- ο οποίος περιέχει και το ομώνυμο τραγούδι, το οποίο σας τοιχοκολλώ με αγάπη


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jun 23, 2012)

13 ώρες έδειχνε το ρολόι του "κακού" λατρεμένου βασιλιά των καλικάντζαρων, David Bowie, στην ταινία "ο Λαβύρινθος", όταν έβαλε στην πιτσιρίκα Jennifer Connelly την πρόκληση να λύσει τον λαβύρινθο σε 13 ώρες.







Όταν είσαι δεκατριάρης είσ' ωραίος, γιατί είτε μπαίνεις στην εφηβεία (τουλάχιστον εις την αγγλικήν), είτε κέρδισες το ΠΡΟΠΟ :clap:

Δεκατρείς είναι οι πιθανές μορφές ερωτικών τριγώνων!! Ναι, δεκατρείς, και εμπεριστατωμένα, με τη σχετική τεκμηρίωση εδώ (Πάνω πόδι κάτω πόδι τίνος ειν' το πάνω πάνω) :twit:


----------



## bernardina (Jun 23, 2012)




----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 23, 2012)

nickel said:


> Εμείς έχουμε Τρίτη και 13 για γρουσούζικη μέρα (αποφράδα μέρα) επειδή Τρίτη ήταν η 29η Μαΐου 1453, που έπεσε η Πόλη. Οι Δυτικοί γιατί έχουν Παρασκευή και 13; Τι τους έπεσε τότε;



Μια εξήγηση είναι ότι, την Παρασκευή 13 Οκτωβρίου 1307, ο βασιλιάς Φίλιππος Δ' της Γαλλίας διέταξε τη σύλληψη των Ναϊτών ιπποτών, διέλυσε το τάγμα τους, κατέσχεσε τα υπάρχοντά τους κ.λπ.

Και άλλο σχετικό νήμα του Νίκελ στη Λεξιλογία: tritidekatriaphobia


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 23, 2012)

Χμμ, δεν την έβρισκα σε γιουτουμπάκια, αλλά τελικά καλά θυμόμουν ότι είχε υπάρξει η ταινία:

Ο 13ος ή Ο δέκατος τρίτος, 1967, Βόγλης & Ναθαναήλ


----------



## nickel (Jun 23, 2012)

Κάποιος μου σφύριξε ότι ο Αντώνης Σαμαράς είναι, λέει (εδώ), ο 13ος πρωθυπουργός της μεταπολίτευσης. 

Είναι όμως; Αν κρίνω από τα στοιχεία της Βικιπαίδειας και εφόσον μετρήσουμε και τους 2 υπηρεσιακούς, ο Σαμαράς μπορεί να είναι και το 14 το καλό:


Κωνσταντίνος Γ. Καραμανλής
Γεώργιος Ράλλης
Ανδρέας Παπανδρέου
Τζαννής Τζαννετάκης
Ιωάννης Γρίβας
Ξενοφών Ζολώτας
Κωνσταντίνος Μητσοτάκης
Ανδρέας Παπανδρέου
Κωνσταντίνος Σημίτης
Κωνσταντίνος Α. Καραμανλής
Γεώργιος Α. Παπανδρέου
Λουκάς Παπαδήμος
Παναγιώτης Πικραμμένος
Αντώνης Σαμαράς


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 23, 2012)

Αυτό το μέτρημα περιλαμβάνει δυο φορές (#3 και #8) τον Αντρέα (ένας ήταν ο Αντρέας!)


----------



## nickel (Jun 23, 2012)

Ναι, αυτό είναι το σωστό εικονίδιο:


----------



## Cadmian (Jun 23, 2012)

Αν μαζευτούν 13 για φαί, κάποιος καλύτερα να πάρει το φαί του σε ταπεράκι. 

Μπόνους, μιας και λείπει ο Music Hunter D:


----------



## VickyN (Jun 23, 2012)

Αυτό το τραπέζι με τους 13 σας εύχομαι να το δείτε από κοντά - και να το φάτε με τα μάτια σας. 
(Αφήστε τους γύρω-γύρω να βγάζουν όσες φωτογραφίες θέλουν.)


----------



## SBE (Jun 23, 2012)

Σκέψεις: αυτή η ταινία που λέει ο Δόχτορας με το Βόγλη σα γουέστερν στο Θεσσαλικό κάμπο μου μοιάζει. Στα υπόψη. 
Όλι, είσαι σίγουρη ότι είναι του '87 ο δίσκος; Δηλαδή σίγουρη είσαι, εγώ περιέργως νόμιζα ότι ήταν παλιότερος, γιατί είχα έναν συμφοιτητή στο πανεπιστήμιο που τραγουδούσε το "έχουμε πάρτυ εδώ, έχουμε πάρτυ" συνεχώς κάποια εποχή, και ήμουν σίγουρη ότι ήταν πριν το '87.


----------



## nickel (Jun 24, 2012)

VickyN said:


> Αυτό το τραπέζι με τους 13 σας εύχομαι να το δείτε από κοντά - και να το φάτε με τα μάτια σας.


Αχ, κάποτε έτρεχα από μουσείο σε μουσείο. Τώρα, ούτε με Bίντσι δεν αφήνω το γραφείο μου.
:)


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jun 24, 2012)

SBE said:


> Όλι, είσαι σίγουρη ότι είναι του '87 ο δίσκος; Δηλαδή σίγουρη είσαι, εγώ περιέργως νόμιζα ότι ήταν παλιότερος, γιατί είχα έναν συμφοιτητή στο πανεπιστήμιο που τραγουδούσε το "έχουμε πάρτυ εδώ, έχουμε πάρτυ" συνεχώς κάποια εποχή, και ήμουν σίγουρη ότι ήταν πριν το '87.



Ναι, είναι στάνταρ!


----------



## bernardina (Jun 24, 2012)

VickyN said:


> Αυτό το τραπέζι με τους 13 σας εύχομαι να το δείτε από κοντά - και να το φάτε με τα μάτια σας.
> (Αφήστε τους γύρω-γύρω να βγάζουν όσες φωτογραφίες θέλουν.)









Αυτό, πάλι, και να το χάσετε δεν χάνετε και σπουδαία πράγματα...


----------



## Cadmian (Jul 11, 2012)




----------



## panadeli (Jul 11, 2012)

Στις αρχαίες μητριαρχικές κοινωνίες που λάτρευαν τη Μητέρα-Θεά, το έτος είχε δεκατρείς μήνες. Τον 13ο μήνα διαλεγόταν ένας νεαρός άνδρας που δοξαζόταν καθ' όλο τον μήνα σαν βασιλιάς. Στο τέλος του μήνα, οι ιέρειες της Θεάς τον θυσίαζαν και τον έτρωγαν. Στο αρχαίο αυτό έθιμο οφείλεται και το γεγονός ότι, στις κατοπινές πατριαρχικές κοινωνίες, ο αριθμός 13 θεωρείται γρουσούζικος.
Ή κάπως έτσι τα λέει ο αγαπημένος μου Ρόμπερτ Γκρέιβς, αν και υπάρχουν αρκετοί θρασείς που τον αμφισβητούν. Αλλά θα τους τιμωρήσει η Θέα.


----------



## LostVerse (Jul 11, 2012)

To «13o πάτωμα» ήταν ένα κόμικ στριπ, που είχε έρθει και στην Ελλάδα μεταφρασμένο από τις εκδόσεις Ανεμοδούρα-το είχε προλάβει κανείς;;;







Η υπόθεση ξεκινούσε πάντα με τον ίδιο τρόπο: έδειχνε το παραπάνω προσωποποιημένο ολοκληρωμένο κύκλωμα να κάνει εισαγωγή στην υπόθεση του κόμικ «Γεια, είμαι ο Μαξ». Ο Μαξ ήταν ένας σούπερ υπολογιστής, που του είχαν αναθέσει καθήκοντα διαχειριστή σε μια υπερσύγχρονη πολυκατοικία. Η πολυκατοικία δεν είχε 13ο πάτωμα, από το 12ο πήγαινε απ' ευθείας στο 14ο (προληπτικός ο αρχιτέκτονας ) αλλά ο Μαξ μπορούσε να δημιουργήσει μέσα στο ασανσέρ συνθήκες τεχνητής πραγματικότητας, ώστε να προβάλλει εικονικούς κόσμους που ήθελε αυτός σε όποιον έκρινε αντιπαθητικό ή επικίνδυνο.

Ο Μαξ είχε μόνιμη τεχνική υποστήριξη στο πρόσωπο του μηχανικού υπολογιστών Τζέρι Νάιτ, ο οποίος αγνοεί την ύπαρξη του 13ου πατώματος (Στα αγγλικά λέγεται controller, στα ελληνικά αποδίδεται «μηχανικός»). Αργότερα ο Μαξ τον υπνωτίζει για να μην ανακοινώσει την ύπαρξη του 13ου πατώματος που μόλις είχε ανακαλύψει. Προηγουμένως είχε προσπαθήσει να τον πείσει με την (δικιά του) λογική κι επιχειρήματα ότι το 13ο πάτωμα δεν ήταν και τόσο κακό αλλά ο Τζέρι ήταν ανένδοτος. Αφού απέτυχε η λογική άρχισε να τον βασανίζει με τον ίδιο τρόπο που βασάνιζε κι άλλα θύματά του, αλλά ούτε τότε έσπασε (ήρωας ο Τζέρι ) οπότε κατέφυγε στην λύση να τον υπνωτίσει, αφού πρώτα υποκρίθηκε ότι θα τον άφηνε ελεύθερο. 

To κόμικ είχε και σίκουελ, με τον ίδιο πρωταγωνιστή αυτή τη φορά να διαχειρίζεται ένα εμπορικό κέντρο και να δημιουργεί το 13ο πάτωμα αυτή τη φορά σε κυλιόμενες σκάλες. 

*Όλα τα επεισόδια υπάρχουν online.
*


----------



## nickel (Jan 1, 2013)

Το ξέρατε ότι στο νήμα αυτό δεν υπάρχει η λέξη *δεκατριάρι*; 

Το θυμάστε το δεκατριάρι του προπό; Αυτό που ήρθε μετά το δωδεκάρι και έμεινε μέχρι που εφαρμόστηκε το σημερινό δεκατεσσάρι; 

Ε, λοιπόν, να είναι γούρικο και γεμάτο ευστοχίες και αυτό το δεκατριάρι, φίλτατοι.


----------



## daeman (Jan 5, 2013)

Cadmian said:


> [...]
> Μπόνους, μιας και λείπει ο Music Hunter D: Levitation - 13th Floor Elevators


 
Λείπει καμιά φορά, πάει για κυνήγι να φέρει λεία, κλασική μα όχι τόσο λεία. Slick but not so smooth.

_The Psychedelic Sounds of the 13th Floor Elevators_





Έχουμε πάρτι εδώ!
Side A: 1. You're gonna miss me 00:00 2. Roller coaster 02:30 3. Splash 1 07:36 4. Reverberation 11:31 5. Don't fall down 14:20
Side B: 1. Fire engine 17:21 2. Thru the rhythm 20:41 3. You don't know (how young you are) 23:49 4. Kingdom of Heaven 26:45 5. Monkey Island 29:54 6. Tried to hide 32:32


----------



## Cadmian (Jan 5, 2013)

LostVerse said:


> *Όλα τα επεισόδια υπάρχουν online.
> *



Δεν. Αλλά όσοι φανατικοί έχουν προφίλ στο φβ, μπορούν να διαβάσουν στριπάκια εδώ.


----------



## Cadmian (Jan 5, 2013)

daeman said:


> Λείπει καμιά φορά, πάει για κυνήγι να φέρει λεία, κλασική μα όχι τόσο λεία. Slick but not so smooth.



Άσε τις ζήλιες, πάντα θα είσαι ο γιουτουμπάρχης στις καρδιές μας... :up:


----------



## daeman (Jan 5, 2013)

Ποιες ζήλιες, Κάδμιε; Εγώ χαίρομαι όταν παίρνετε πρωτοβουλία, γιατί αλαφρώνουν τα μουσικαθήκοντά μου. 
Ζαζουλιάρης γίνομαι καμιά φορά - έχω δάσκαλο τον πρώτο, αυθεντικό τιτανομεγιστοτεράστιο - ζουλιάρης όχι. 
Όσο για -άρχης, ποτέ δεν ήμουνα, πουθενά (με σπουδή¹ μεν, ουδέποτε σπουδαρχίδης δε)· δε μ' αρέσει να κοιτάζω αφ' υψηλού, ζαλίζομαι μαθημένος από γεννησιμιού να κοιτώ από χαμηλά με δέος, προσγειωμένος - έχει πιο πολύ γούστο έτσι, να 'χεις ορόσημο τ' αψηλά κι ας μην τα φτάσεις ποτέ. Μόνο το δαιμόνιο αφήνω να πετάει όπου θέλει, έχει γούστο αυτό το χάζι. :)


----------



## cougr (Jan 6, 2013)

Phrasal trivia of the day- A baker's dozen = 13


----------



## Zazula (Jan 6, 2013)

cougr said:


> Phrasal trivia of the day- A baker's dozen = 13


http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?12663-Το-νήμα-του-δώδεκα&p=170862&viewfull=1#post170862


----------



## cougr (Jan 7, 2013)

@ Zaz  

Ω! Το λήμμα του δόκτορα το είχα ξεχάσει εντελώς :blush:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 31, 2013)

Ας επισημάνουμε σήμερα και ένα λεξιλογικό ορόσημο που καταφέραμε, όλοι μαζί, να φτάσουμε:


----------



## bernardina (Aug 2, 2013)

H Mεγάλη Σφραγίδα των Ηνωμένων Πολιτειών χρησιμοποιείται για να επικυρώσει ορισμένα έγγραφα που εκδίδει η κυβέρνηση.

Στη σφραγίδα απεικονίζεται ένας φαλακρός αετός με τα φτερά του. Από την προοπτική του αετού, κρατά μια δέσμη δεκατριών βελών στο αριστερό νύχι του, (που αναφέρονται στις 13 αρχικές πολιτείες), και έναν κλάδο ελιάς, (έχοντας δεκατρία φύλλα και δεκατρείς ελιές), στο δεξί νύχι του, σύμβολο αντίστοιχα του πολέμου και της ειρήνης. Ο αετός γυρίζει το κεφάλι του προς τον κλάδο ελιάς, συμβολίζοντας μια προτίμηση για την ειρήνη. Ο αετός έχει το ρητό «e Pluribus Unum», («Από πολλά, ένα»), στο ράμφος του πέρα από το κεφάλι της εμφανίζεται μια «δόξα» με δεκατρία αστέρια σε έναν μπλε τομέα. Τα δεκατρία αστέρια επάνω από τον αετό διαμορφώνουν ένα αστέρι του Δαβίδ.






Στην οπίσθια όψη εικονίζεται μια μισοτελειωμένη πυραμίδα με 13 σειρές τούβλα, στη βάση της οποίας αναγράφεται η χρονολογία 1776 σε λατινική γραφή (MDCCLXXVI) και οι φράσεις Annuit Cœptis και Novus Ordo Seclorum.
Η οπίσθια όψη δε χρησιμοποιείται ως σφραγίδα, υπάρχει όμως στο χαρτονόμισμα του ενός δολαρίου.






Περίληψη όλων των στοιχείων που μετρούν δεκατρία:
13 αστέρια
13 λωρίδες
13 βέλη στο νύχι
13 γράμματα του αετού στο ρητό
13 φύλλα δαφνών
13 ελιές στον κλάδο
13 επίπεδα τούβλων στην πυραμίδα


----------



## SBE (Aug 2, 2013)

Και η πρώτη Γερουσία των 13 πολιτειών των ΗΠΑ είχε 26 μέλη, δηλαδή 2x13.


----------



## cougr (May 5, 2014)

13 Reasons Why the Cyclades Are Basically Paradise (huffingtonpost.com)


----------

